# Canon Introduces Four RF Mount Lenses



## dascrow (Sep 5, 2018)

*




MELVILLE, N.Y., September 5, 2018* – Helping to rewrite the rules of visual expression, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today introduced a variety of new RF lenses and accessories to accompany the newly announced EOS R Full-Frame Mirrorless Camera System. The four new RF lenses are built around Canon’s new RF mount, which features a large 54mm diameter and shorter back focus distance than on current EOS DSLR cameras. The new RF mount enables new possibilities in optical design and lens formulation, allowing for faster and lighter lenses with higher performing optics.

The four new lenses, the Canon RF 28-70mm F2 L USM, RF 50mm F1.2 L USM, RF 24-105mm F4 L IS USM and RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STM capitalize on the robust optic foundation of Canon’s new EOS R system. The design behind Canon’s new EOS R camera and RF lens system started with the concept of the optimal rear lens element diameter and shorter distance (back focus) for a Full-Frame image sensor.

With over 130 million EF lenses in circulation since Canon launched the mount in 1987*, the Company is enhancing the possibilities for its loyal customers who own and love their EF glass. Canon is introducing three RF Lens Mount Adapters that expand the capabilities of existing EF lenses when paired with the EOS R camera. The Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R allows photographers to utilize the full breadth of Canon’s EF, EF-S, TS-E, and MP-E lenses on the newly introduced EOS R camera system. The Control Ring Mount Adapter adds a customizable control ring via the adapter that provides photographers with added functionality to their fingertips. The Drop-in Filter Mount Adapter now easily places circular polarizing or variable neutral density filters behind the lens, opening up new options for lenses such as the EF 11-24mm where using optical filters were previously not an option.

“Knowing exceptional optics are a vital tool in shaping the image a photographer captures, Canon designed the EOS R camera system from the ground up with optics as the starting point,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon is very excited about the world-class optics we have developed to marry with the new RF mount. With our rich history and more than 130 million EF lenses being used across the globe, Canon optics will continue to be at the forefront of our digital imaging development now and into the future.”

*New Canon RF Series Lenses*

Three of the newly announced Canon RF lenses are counted among Canon’s top-of-the-line L-series optics; incorporating rugged, dust and water-resistant construction. All four new RF lenses feature a customizable control ring that allows photographers to adjust exposure compensation, shutter speed, aperture or ISO.

The Canon RF 28—70mm F2 L USM lens, the world’s first standard zoom lens with an f/2 aperturei is excellent for capturing landscapes, weddings and portraits with its large aperture for stunning bokeh. Initial testing within Canon has shown this new lens to produce better optical image quality and sharpness over similar focal length EF-series lenses, including the extremely popular and highly regarded EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM.

A portrait photographer’s must-have, the Canon RF 50mm F1.2 L USM lens sports an ultra large-diameter f/1.2 aperture and Canon’s Air Sphere Coating (ASC) technology to dramatically reduce flares and ghosting. This amazing new lens is capable of rendering subjects life-size on the full-frame sensor with its minimum focusing distance of only 0.59 inches.

Photographers seeking an all-around utility lens for the new EOS R camera system need to look no further than the Canon RF 24-105mm F4 L IS USM lens. Coming in nine percent shorter in length than the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM, this compact lens employs a CIPA standard of 5 stops of IS and is equipped with NANO USM technology, the first L-series lens with the technology. This small chip-shaped ultrasonic motor is engineered to help deliver high-speed, smooth, precise and near-silent operation, plus full-time manual focus (when using one-shot AF).

A fast, wide-angle single focus lens, the Canon RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STM lens is an excellent option for photographers looking for an affordable compact lens. Featuring a maximum shooting magnification of 0.5x, the lens can easily shoot macro photography of subjects such as flowers, food and even insects. The lens also utilizes a CIPA standard of 5 stops of IS and is compatible with Hybrid IS, compensating for both angular and shift camera shake.

*Enhanced Capabilities for Canon EF Lenses*

Thanks to its large lens mount design, Canon’s new EOS R series camera system delivers new capabilities in both design and function, but for existing Canon lens owners it does something incredible. It enhances the capabilities of existing EF and EF-S lenses with full compatibility and in some cases, enhanced functionality when paired with one of three RF mount adapters.

Canon lenses are historically top-rated, and the Company is looking to help customers gain even more value in their investment with three new RF mount adapters.


The Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R is a standard adapter that provides full compatibility with EF lenses. Autofocus, metadata, and Optical Image Stabilization on EF lenses all continue to work seamlessly with the new EOS R camera through this adapter.
The Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R continues full EF lens compatibility with the addition of a customizable control ring. Functions that can be assigned and adjusted by the control ring include aperture, shutter speed, ISO speed and exposure compensation.
In addition to full EF lens compatibility, the Drop-In Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R allows for lens filters to be used behind any EF lens and help photographers conveniently utilize variable ND and circular polarizing filters with any EF lens. 
*New Speedlite Series*

Canon is also introducing a new compact and lightweight Speedlite, the EL-100. Designed for photographers who are just beginning to use an external flash or are in need of a secondary unit, the new Speedlite delivers both soft and natural lighting reproduction. In addition, the EL-100 can rotate upwards and to the left and right enabling photographers to bounce the flash off of nearby ceilings, walls or surfaces.

Additional Features of the Canon Speedlite EL-100 include:


Maximum Guide Number of Approx. 85 ft./26m at ISO 100
24mm Wide-angle Coverage
Optical Wireless Flash Function (Sender and Receiver)
Flash Exposure Control Including Support for Stroboscopic Flash and Continuous Shooting Camera-linked Functions Including Interlocked External Flash Power On/Off
Mode Dial with AUTO Position
*Availability and Pricing***

The Canon RF 50mm F1.2 L USM will be available in October 2018 for an estimated retail price of $2299. The Canon RF 28-70mm F2 L USM, RF 24-105mm F4 L IS USM and RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STM will all be available for purchase in December 2018 for an estimated retail price of $2999, $1099 and $499.99 respectively.

The Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R and Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R will be available for purchase in October 2018 for an estimated retail price of $99.99 and $199.99 respectively. The Drop-in Filter Mount Adapter EF-EOS R will all be available for purchase in February 2019 for an estimated retail price of $399.99 with a variable ND filter or $299.99 with a circular polarizing filter.

The Canon Speedlite EL-100 will be available for purchase in October 2018 for an estimated retail price of $199.99.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow the 28-70 mm F2 lens sure sounds nice.  I know that it is a  cool $3000, but hey great lens lengths, and all at F2!


----------



## tecboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Can you adjust the shutter, aperture, and iso on the front ring?


----------

